# Kaltwasserfische im Aqua



## Teichforum.info (31. Okt. 2004)

He.
Bis zur welchen Temperatur können Goldfische, Kois, Rotaugen, Gründlinge und __ Moderlieschen eigentlich im Aquarium leben.
Gibt es Wasserkühler, wenn ja sind die doch bestimmt umglaublich teuer, oder?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Jürgen (31. Okt. 2004)

Hi,

wenn die Anpassung langsam erfolgt, dann können Karpfenartige bis etwa 30°C mitgehen. Wie es mit den Gründlingen und __ Moderlieschen aussieht weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann benötigen die eher kältere Temperaturen.

Wasserkühler für AQ´s gibt es natürlich auch. Musst dich mal im Fachhandel umschauen.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,

Kaltwasserfische im Aquarium vertragen durchaus normale Zimmertemperaturen. Allerdings muß das Wasser je wärmer es wird umso stärker belüftet werden, da Kaltwasserfische mehr Sauerstoff benötigen als Tropenfische. Die Temperaturen sollte aber möglichst niedrig gehalten werden (ca. 15 - 20 Grad im Winter noch tiefer) um sie gesund und laichwillig zu halten. Zu warme Hälterung verkürzt ihr Leben.

MfG Frank


----------



## Helmut (31. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Frank

"Zu warme Hälterung verkürzt ihr Leben"  Wer sagt das oder wo steht das geschrieben ? Und mit welcher Begründung. 
Ich hab zu diesem Thema noch nichts gelesen. Ich bin da eher anderer Meinung.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Okt. 2004)

He.
Will vielleícht auch nur 5 Rotaugen (7cm), 2 Goldfische (5cm) und 6 Gründlinge im 200 Liter Becken überwintern lassen würde dann im Keller stehen mit Filter und Beleichtung.
Oder geht das auch nicht?


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Okt. 2004)

Hi Gast ,  
habe momentan auch kleine Koi im Aquarium .
Gebe ihnen Sauerstoff und Licht und mit Filter . Es geht auch und meine Fischis wachsen und gedeihen super .
Sie stehen bei ca 17-19 Grad . Wenn es wärmer wird mach ich einen kleinen Wasserwechsel .
Weiß aber auch ned wie die Langzeitentwickung wird .  
Sind auch meine ersten Babys im Aquarium .
Ich denke die Wassertemperatur ist das wichtigste worauf man aufpassen muß damit sie so eine Art Winterruhepause machen .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Helmut,

das Kaltwasserfische in einem beheizten! Aquarium schneller den Löffel abgeben hat ganz banale Ursachen. Im Winter liegt die Teichtemperatur bei 4 Grad, die Fische bewegen sich kaum noch und atmen nur noch sehr langsam (machen mehrere Monate Winterruhe durch). Im warmen Wasser bleiben sie in Bewegung, dadurch benötigen sie mehr O2 als bei der Winterruhe, im warmen Wasser ist aber weniger O2 enthalten als in kalten daher müssen die Fische schneller atmen um genug O2 zu bekommen. Schnelle Atmung benötigt schnelleren Bluttransport durch die Kiemen also höhere Herzfrequenz und höhere Herztätigkeit begünstigt hohen Blutdruck. Und ein hoher Blutdruck ist eine der klassischen Möglichkeiten frühzeitig den Löffel abzugeben. Da gehts den Fischen nicht anders als uns. Je schneller das Herz schlägt umso früher nibbeln die Tiere ab da auch der Herzmuskel dann schneller am Ende ist (Motorschaden). Daher die Wassertemperaturen für Kaltwasserfische den Winter über nicht zu hoch halten, damit sie ihre Winterruhe einhalten können.

MfG Frank


----------



## llmeyerll (17. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Kaltwasserfische im Aqua*

hmmm habe da auch eine frage die vll hierrein passen könnte!  Werde meinen teich im herbst erweitern und vertiefen um den garten besser auszunutzen und den fischen einen besseren lebensraum zu schaffen! Logischer weise muss ich das wasser ablassen und die fische irgendwo anders hältern! Es handelt sich dabei nur noch um 4-5 karauschen (habe meinen alten bestand reinrassiger karauschen an eine teichwirtschaft abgegeben)die eine geschätze Länge von 20cm haben müssten! Ein 60liter Aquarium scheint dazu nicht geeignet ! Was kann ich dann nehmen...regentonne!?? Welchen Standort sollte ich wählen? welches equipment?

Habe keinen besseren thread gefunden


----------



## llmeyerll (22. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Kaltwasserfische im Aqua*

erfahrungen bitte schildern! Will gut vorbereitet sein sobal ich anfange!


----------

